# Need some Guidance



## Riaz_sh (4/6/20)

Hi Guys

i am trying to create this profile

A succulent mix of sweet lychee,juicy peach and juicy strawberry with a dash of ice for that added cool

i purchased the following concentrates


Sweet Strawberry Rf Flavor CAP
Juicy Peach Flavor CAP
Sweet Lychee Litchi Flavor CAP
WS23 ICE (WS23-20%)
Nicotine 36Mg

Looking to make 500mls

not sure how much of each flavour i should use


----------



## zadiac (4/6/20)

Trial and error mate. That's how we all learned. Mix small amounts at first until you reach the desired taste and then mix bigger. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (4/6/20)

You will have to play around with percentage and mix 6-8 ml testers and see what works for you 

A really big rabbit hole

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

